# Paint color for area above picture rail molding



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd be tempted to paint it the same as the ceiling. But first I would take a pic of the room, find a good paint program, and play with the options.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Great idea. I'll try that!


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

There are a lot of tricks you can do to make a room appear larger. Do you want a lower looking ceiling and wider appearing room? Usually putting some color into the ceiling helps to make it appear lower. Lighter colors recede, darker colors move in ... ceilings are also made to look lower by adding beams, and wood tones also bring a ceiling "lower" 

To bring the room out to appear larger, I'd have to see the room and what type of lighting it gets.


----------

